# One for shooting tubes



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

I have always loved shooting with flat bands. I did have a lot of tubing, but I never really used it. I decided I needed a slingshot that shoots tubes very well. So I bought a Dragonfly Slingshot  
Shipping was fast and dan was great to work with. This is the Hawker without spacers that Mr. Ford put up for sale in "Tufnol Faced Dragonflies".
I absolutely love it. It feels really great in my hand and is excellent for a finger-supported hold. Even though the Tufnol is smooth, it has a nice and rugged look. It is a small slingshot despite being the biggest among its brothers ( the darter and chaser). The fork tips are slightly concave to help center the bands. It is mainly for tubes, but you can tie or use tab-style flats on it. The only negative thing about the whole experience is the bandset Dan included. The tubes only stretched to 3/5 my usual draw length and the pouch is probably the smallest one I've ever seen on a full sized shooter.

Another reason I bought it is to test out flechettes. They are awesome. Tons of fun and a good break from round ammo. Accurate and easy to make. They are heavy though ( 16 grams ).

Anyway, I am super pleased with my purchase. This hawker is super durable and very strong.... Perfect for all my future adventures 
It has a special place in my collection. Many thanks to Dan Ford for the awesome slingshot and MJ for the idea to use flechettes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool Dan is the man
Cheers


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

have fun


----------

